# Thougths on DoorDash's new scheduling?



## Scottherock (Jan 19, 2018)

So Door Dash put out this week they are going to give the drivers who jump through hoops and have all the highest numbers access to the schedule a week before anyone else. I think this is BS because they are new to my area. I routinely get dash's sent to me that are out my area 15 miles or more away. So my acceptance numbers are always going to be low. If I accepted everything offer me, I would put more miles on my car than I do with Uber.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Been like that here in LA for quite some time.


----------



## Scottherock (Jan 19, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Been like that here in LA for quite some time.


You see all these guys on youtube from LA talking about how they cherry pick for the best orders on several apps. They cant have great acceptance numbers if they do that. Are you still able to get the times and areas you want? Before I was able to monitor the app around 10 am to get what I want but this morning I dont have access yet. When will I have access now? Any idea so I can monitor it for the leftovers.


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I drove UE last night and did a couple of pick ups at Five Guys. The guy pointed to a bag sitting in the kitchen and said that it was a DoorDash order that had been sitting there for half an hour. He said that it happens all the time and that they get all sorts of UE orders but rarely DoorDash. He said that when they do get DoorDash orders, they tend to sit there forever before being picked up.

The weird thing is that I have driven DoorDash in that same area many nights and sat there with no pings for long periods of time. Why would I have a lack of pings, yet the restaurants tell me they often have orders that get picked up very late or not at all?

Something is broken with their system. I may be wrong, but I think UE is well on their way to dominating the market and we are doing to see the DoorDashes of the world fall by the wayside.


----------



## Scottherock (Jan 19, 2018)

I have had restaurants tell me the same thing. A taco shop across the street from me is in DoorDash. Twice now I have Ubered their employees to and from work and they both told me they got door dash orders all the time but in a month of doing it, I have never gotten a one from the place. Why is that? I think it was the Rideshare guy who said in a blog that he only done Uber Eats a last resort. Grub Hub seems good but they are not putting on drivers in my area. So I chose Door Dash but I think I will try Uber Eats. You just have to test things to see what works in your area.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

I hear the same thing in my area about Postmates orders when Im doing UberEats runs. And I'm usually logged into PM in these areas and rarely get pings. The small guys are screwing up and just letting Uber win.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

My experience indicates these orders are accepted by a delivery driver that is working multiple platforms and gets to the lowest income orders last.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Scottherock said:


> You see all these guys on youtube from LA talking about how they cherry pick for the best orders on several apps. They cant have great acceptance numbers if they do that. Are you still able to get the times and areas you want? Before I was able to monitor the app around 10 am to get what I want but this morning I dont have access yet. When will I have access now? Any idea so I can monitor it for the leftovers.


I run 3 apps simultaneously & accept two orders at a time. That way my down time is practically non existent. I hit the DASH NOW option on DD and schedule when they have same day options in an area I wanna work. Otherwise scheduling is counter productive since I hit the minimum anyway and don't have to be locked in if I have to log out to do Lyft if I see a good PT pop up or high power zone nearby.

But yeah, I do cherry pick quit a bit. If an order is to far away I won't take it. And if an order is to low then I ignore it.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

i wish we had a week we only get early access for 1 day before everyone else.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> i wish we had a week we only get early access for 1 day before everyone else.


How do you get a day of early access?!?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> How do you get a day of early access?!?


in my market to get early access i have to do 25 deliveries per week.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> I run 3 apps simultaneously & accept two orders at a time. That way my down time is practically non existent. I hit the DASH NOW option on DD and schedule when they have same day options in an area I wanna work. Otherwise scheduling is counter productive since I hit the minimum anyway and don't have to be locked in if I have to log out to do Lyft if I see a good PT pop up or high power zone nearby.
> 
> But yeah, I do cherry pick quit a bit. If an order is to far away I won't take it. And if an order is to low then I ignore it.


Are you required to be available for a whole block on doordash? Or is it like Grubhub where you can turn it on whenever you want?


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Those 10–15 Mile pick up/ drop offs are terrible. I noticed that when DoorDash has their extra pay delivery promotions, they tend to send requests to you outside of your delivery area with the hopes that you decline and fall below the 75% threshold so you don’t get the bonus pay.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Are you required to be available for a whole block on doordash? Or is it like Grubhub where you can turn it on whenever you want?


You must sign up for blocks on DD. But in terms of which I deliver for first it goes Caviar, GrubHub then DD. You'll sometimes get multiple orders coming in at once so I deliver based on which pays more with base + tip. The orders on Caviar usually pay the most per order so I deliver those orders first. Then GrubHub. Then Door Dash. Postmates pays the least so I always deliver them last. Most of the time the orders are being delivered on the same side of town.

Just make sure you arrange the orders correctly in your vehicle so you won't get confused since you'll sometimes have multiple orders for several different companies at the same time.


----------



## dasher58 (Apr 14, 2019)

GruveRecords said:


> I hear the same thing in my area about Postmates orders when Im doing UberEats runs. And I'm usually logged into PM in these areas and rarely get pings. The small guys are screwing up and just letting Uber win.


I have a question does anybody know that works doordash when the scheduling for the week comes out that you can pick your times for the week in Tampa Florida


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't know about Tampa but it's midnight here. I would assume it's that way everywhere. Set your alarm, grab a block, and go back to sleep.


----------



## dasher58 (Apr 14, 2019)

Is that every night or a certain night


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> My experience indicates these orders are accepted by a delivery driver that is working multiple platforms and gets to the lowest income orders last.


That is how you make money in the gig economy, get your numbers up, schedule with everyone and run all platforms at once. Largest tip gets their food first, as long as you eventually pickup and deliver the food, your ratings remain high. I point out to the large tippers that it would have been 2 hours until you saw me, but I took your order first, thank you for the generous tip. Even if I don't get to keep it with GH minimum contribution that usually over rides. It is the gesture that matters.


----------



## dasher58 (Apr 14, 2019)

I don't know what the hell you talkin about I thought this had to do with all delivery I thought there was people on here who did doordash nevermind I will delete it


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

During high demand, you can login and schedule a dash for a half hr or an hr. When I used to dash, that’s what I did for a few months. 

You can always end dash now early. But if they’re paying a bonus, you won’t get it because have to accept a certain % of orders.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have <30% acceptance on DD and I have access to schedule a week ahead.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

Grubhub works off a similar model, I think. I have only done a week with GH and I know it is damn near impossible to meet their 75% acceptance rate requirement if you want to be in "good standing" or have access to early scheduling or the per hour guarantee. 

There is no way someone can accept all offers thrown at them if they're sending you back-to-back-to-back offers. I don't stack orders like that because by the time I get to the last one, 45 minutes will have passed. Similarly, if they send me one when I'm still 7 minutes away from arriving at a drop, I decline it. I do of a lot of apartment building drop offs around here and parking, going up to the apartment, etc., takes at least 5-10 minutes once you've arrived at the delivery. So again, that ping/next pickup will be sitting there for awhile before I get to it.

I'd rather hand someone warm food then be concerned about quotas.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TWC said:


> I drove UE last night and did a couple of pick ups at Five Guys. The guy pointed to a bag sitting in the kitchen and said that it was a DoorDash order that had been sitting there for half an hour. He said that it happens all the time and that they get all sorts of UE orders but rarely DoorDash. He said that when they do get DoorDash orders, they tend to sit there forever before being picked up.
> 
> The weird thing is that I have driven DoorDash in that same area many nights and sat there with no pings for long periods of time. Why would I have a lack of pings, yet the restaurants tell me they often have orders that get picked up very late or not at all?
> 
> Something is broken with their system. I may be wrong, but I think UE is well on their way to dominating the market and we are doing to see the DoorDashes of the world fall by the wayside.


I think that It was lack of customer's giving enough tips. If so, they deserved their foods got late to them.
Not like Uber Eats, DD's guaranteed fees are tipped included when offers to Dashers. When that guaranteed fees is small, drivers wouldn't accept the requests. You can say that cherry pick but Dashers are business men, they won't do business with a small fees. Customers really deserve late delivery if they are too cheap to giving tips away.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

TWC said:


> I drove UE last night and did a couple of pick ups at Five Guys. The guy pointed to a bag sitting in the kitchen and said that it was a DoorDash order that had been sitting there for half an hour. He said that it happens all the time and that they get all sorts of UE orders but rarely DoorDash. He said that when they do get DoorDash orders, they tend to sit there forever before being picked up.
> 
> The weird thing is that I have driven DoorDash in that same area many nights and sat there with no pings for long periods of time. Why would I have a lack of pings, yet the restaurants tell me they often have orders that get picked up very late or not at all?
> 
> Something is broken with their system. I may be wrong, but I think UE is well on their way to dominating the market and we are doing to see the DoorDashes of the world fall by the wayside.


This comment didn't age well. DD has grown/expanded to the point where they are #1 in my area now


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

blondebaedc said:


> Grubhub works off a similar model, I think. I have only done a week with GH and I know it is damn near impossible to meet their 75% acceptance rate requirement if you want to be in "good standing" or have access to early scheduling or the per hour guarantee.


Usually, when I start out on a new app my initial strategy is to accept everything that they throw at me, no matter how ridiculous. I do that so that I can get a sense of what is profitable and what is not. Once I develop that sense, then I start cherry picking. With GrubHub, I gave up on that methodology after about four days. I was trying to accept every ping, and my acceptance rate was only about 60%. In my market, you have to have acceptance rate over 85% to achieve Pro status. No way that is happening, so I don't even try. You have to have acceptance rate over 90% to get the minimum hourly guarantee. Since this is on a day-to-day basis, it may or may not be possible depending on the day.



blondebaedc said:


> There is no way someone can accept all offers thrown at them if they're sending you back-to-back-to-back offers. I don't stack orders like that because by the time I get to the last one, 45 minutes will have passed.


On my second day with GrubHub, I signed up for a two-hour block. As soon as I went online, I immediately got a ping. I accept and roll out. By the time I got to the restaurant, I had received three more pings. I accepted all of them because I was trying to keep my acceptance rate up. So now my stack is four deep. Sucks to be the last guy on that list, but oh well. If they want me to accept everything, then customers are going to get bad service if they throw ridiculous pings at me like that. I pick up at Taco Bell and head out. On my way to the customer, I get _another_ ping. This time I was driving in an area with no place to safely pull over and accept the ping, so it timed out. Well, there goes the guarantee. Since I have to be above 90% for the guarantee, if I miss a ping then that is it. Since I wasn't getting the guarantee at this point, I decided to pull over and clear some of the orders out of the stack. So I look at the list and I choose the restaurant that is closest to my dropoff point, and I cancel the rest of them. So I go finish my delivery. While I was doing that, the customer cancelled the order that I chose to keep on my stack. So now I have nothing lined up on my stack. Oh well, no problem. It's been pinging like crazy, so I should have another order lined up pretty soon. Nope. Didn't get a single ping for the rest of the two-hour block. I was so pissed. In two hours, I did one delivery for about $8 and didn't get the guarantee because my acceptance rate was too low........even though I was trying to accept everything.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

My acceptance rate is terrible, around 25% i have access to scheduling a week in advance its still messed up. Not trying to be cynical, but i think they do this to lock drivers in without paying them their tips. I think door dashs entire business model is developed around stealing tips.


----------

